# Tractor show, Ft. Meade FL Jan 13-16, 2005



## bontai Joe (Sep 16, 2003)

1/13/2005 thru 1/16/2005
Show #470 Ft. Meade, FL 

18th Annual Swap Meet 
Swap meet with tractor pulls, entertainment, parades, 19th century village with living history demonstrations, sawmill, steam traction engine, fire engines, kiddie pedal pull, permanent A/C display, food vendors and flea market. 

Marjorie Ross - Caretaker 
863-285-9121 
[email protected]


----------

